# Is this an actual part?



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got these in an old lot of slot cars, never seen them before, are they some kind of screw shim??


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*Lancer vacuform body screwposts*

there lancer vacuform body screwposts,they get very brittle with age.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Alfa, ya beat me to it..

sethdaddy,
I knew I seen that part somewhere. Was sitting at my desk and it was staring me in the face...LOL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

so, there pretty much useless if I dont do vacuform stuff?

anyone need them?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*actual part*

*I've seen them around but rarely. I even used them a time or 2 for mounting lexan to TJETS for a special race we help years back. Got any more or is this it ?:wave:*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

just the 2


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess it is an actual part.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

SethNDaddy- I have several old t-jets with those holding the lexan bodies on. They work pretty well as long as you use the right adhesive to adhere them to the painted lexan. If you use the wrong glue, it will pull off the paint if it comes undone. I used a silicone adhesive when mounting the bodies. It gives a little and it will come off before pulling the paint off.
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have even used them to replace a post in a TJet. A little carving and some jbweld and it was good to go.  rr


----------

